# Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?



## kreativmaster (30. Juni 2009)

hey hey  
wollte mal fragen welche pflanze sich am besten als ablaichplatz eignen würde  !? 
und wie tief sie gesetzt werden muss .. 
wollten eigendlich einen koipool ohne pflanzen doch zum ablaichen sollten sie schon bisschen was bekommen .. 

oder gibt es sowas wie ein ablaichschwamm ?! wenn ja wo und wie tief muss der gelegt werden


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hi,

es gibt große grüne ablaichbürsten. die legste dann unten hin und verankerst die etwas. pflanzen würden bei kois nicht lange überleben.


----------



## kreativmaster (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

@Ralf ..  diese ablaichbürsten ..  kann mann die immer drinn lassen und bestehen große chancen  auf ein überleben der kleinen fischis    da es ja meist in pflanzenwurzeln sichere für die kleinen wäre ..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Die kannst du nach dem ablaichen raus nehmen und in den Pflanzenfilter schmeissen.


----------



## kreativmaster (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

@Uwe also nach der antwort denke ich hätten die kleinen im koipool eine seeeehr geringe chance


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Ein paar kommen immer durch  Ds macht die Natur schon so.

Natürlich kannst die Bürste auch im Wasser lassen, dann fressen sich die anderen Fische mal richtig Satt und bringen deine Wasserwerte in echte Schwierigkeiten


----------



## kreativmaster (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

d.h sollte es soweit sein das der laich abgelegt wurde ...  den laich von der bürste abstreifen und die bürste wieder aus dem koipool entfernen und hoffen das einige kleinen durch kommen


----------



## waterman (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hallo,
meine Antwort kommt wohl etwas spät. Aber ich möchte folgendes feststellen:
Diese Jahr habe ich zum ersten Mal ein sehr stark wachsendes (Unterwasser-)Kraut. Da ich es geschenkt bekommen habe, weiß ich nicht genau, was es ist. Ich meine es ist __ Hornblatt/__ Hornkraut. Mir wurde es als __ Wasserpest geschenkt. Falls es jemanden interessiert, könnte ich mal Fotos machen. Auf jeden Fall ist im Dickicht dieses Gewächses einiges an Jungfischen entstanden. Babies der Größe 1 - 5 cm in schwarz, hellblau/grau und blassrosa. Und irgendwie scheuen die beiden __ Sonnenbarsche den Unterwasserwald, sodass die kleinen echt gute Lebenchancen haben.
Bin mal gespannt, ob welche den Winter überleben.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Fooodooos sind immer gut - mach mal bitte


----------



## waterman (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

kriegste 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Suse (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Unsere Koi haben auch eine ideale Pflanze gefunden.
Diese Saison waren Fadenalgen total angesagt und rappelvoll mit Laich.
Die konnte und wollte man dann einfach rausziehen und gut.


----------



## waterman (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hi alle miteinander,

hier die Fotos meiner Fischkinderstube.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Nickelaus64 (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hallo allemal,

also ich habe in diesem Jahr in meinem Flachwasserbereich Papageienfedern (Pflanzen) die sich trotz der gefrässigen Bande gut ausgebreitet haben .... und DIE wurden nun schon zum 2ten Mal dieses Jahr zum Ablaichen benutzt


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hallo Wil!
Deine Kinderstubenpflanze heißt Cabomba http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haarnixen
Wird in Aquarien gerne als Hintergrund und Laichpflanze eingesetzt. 
Screib mir mal bitte, wie die Pflanze den Winter im Teich übersteht, die sind nämlich recht teuer im Handel.


----------



## waterman (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hallo Andrea,

bist Du dir sicher? Ist das keine __ Wasserpest? Ich muss davon alle zwei Wochen einen Eimer voll entsorgen, weil es wie wild wuchert. Zur Laichzeit hatte ich mich zurückgehalten mit Zurückschneiden, aber jetzt könnte ich einen Handel damit gründen.  

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hallo Wil!
Ich bin mir da ziemlich sicher! Ich hatte Cabomba mal im Aq. Leider fanden meine __ Barsche das Zeug zum fressen schön! Und weil Wasserpflanzen für´s Aq hier recht teuer sind hab ich´s dann gelassen.
Wenn D mal wieder zuviel hast, schick mir ne Nachricht mit Preis ich nehm dir was ab!!!!
__ Wasserpest sieht so aus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserpest


----------



## DaniJeep (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hallo!
Ich bin absolut kein Pflanzenkenner, aber ich meine, dass diese Pflanze __ Hornkraut ist. Sie ist auch sehr feinfedrig, aber etwas fester und robuster als Cabomba!
Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hi,

da schließe ich mich Dani an - für mich sieht das aus wie __ Hornkraut. Das würde auch zu dem Wuchern passen.


----------



## waterman (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hallo,
ich habe noch eine ähnliche Pflanze,die aber viel weicher/zerbrechlicher ist. Diese hätte ich als __ Hornblatt/__ Hornkraut bezeichnet. Diese hier sind sehr robust und fest. Heute abend hole ich ein paar Zweige raus und mache noch ein Foto. 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hallo Wil!
Weich und zerbrechlich passt auf Cabomba, aber auf dem Foto die Pflanze schaut halt ähnlich aus! Mein Angebot steht!


----------



## waterman (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hallo Pflanzenkenner,

habe gerade ein paar Bilder gemacht.
Was hab ich denn da schönes geschenkt bekommen?
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Goldi2009 (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hallo,

bin zwar kein Pflanzenkenner, aber das ist eindeutig __ Hornkraut.

Grüße

Anne


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hallo Will!
Das ist eindeutig KEINE Cabomba! Sah halt nur auf dem Foto so aus! Gefällt mir trotzdem!


----------



## waterman (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich nun weiß, wie die Pflanze heißt: __ Hornkraut/__ Hornblatt. Hierin hatte mein Nachwuchs eine gute Kinderstube.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## mike77 (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hi Wil, 

ich weiß zwar auch nicht wie aber ich hab auch 2 kleine Babys bei mir im Teich und die verstecken sich immer in den Wurzeln unter meiner Pflanzinsel wenn ich mal neugierig bin und Tauche.

Mal gucken was das wird, ca. 3 cm, dunkel und helle Flossen.

Muß mal versuchen nen Fodo zu machen.

MFG


----------



## waterman (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hi Mike,
könnten das Geschwister meines Nachwuchses sein? Du hattest doch von mir __ Hornkraut bekommen. 
Meine kleinen kannst du hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24038 mehr oder weniger gut erkennen.
gruß
Wil


----------



## mike77 (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Hmm, das kann sein, ich muß nachher nochmal Tauchen gehen und genau schauen, siehst so klappt das schon im ersten Jahr mit Nachwuchs

Dann brauch ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder um die Zeit __ Hechtkraut smoki

MFG


----------



## mike77 (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Beste pflanzen zum ablaichen der Kois ?*

Ich meinte natürlich __ HORNKRAUT


----------

